# F&S Eagle Talon



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

Anybody fishing out of a Field & Stream Eagle Talon SOT?

R/D


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

My bro-n-law has one. It's a good starter yak if your $ is limited.


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

That was how I ended up with mine, but I have not been disapointed yet. There are two drawbacks to this one; the seat and anchor trolley system. Both are easy fixes for minimal $'s. Have had a blast with it so far! I just don't see many floating around.

R/D


----------



## JasinC19 (Nov 20, 2013)

I started with one, used it for a year, then upgraded to an Ocean Kayak Trident. The Trident is far superior. That being said, the F&S has waaaay more bang for the buck! You won't be sorry if you get one, but yeah the seat is terrible.


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

JasonC19,

The OKTrident is a slick looking ride! I'm sure you are enjoying it! I purchased a high back seat off of Amazon and put it in this weekend. The seat pad was supposed to be 1" thick but does not measure up to it. It is thicker than the original! I have not taken it out yet for a test ride but plan to this Sunday if all goes well. Also mounted a full length anchor trolley system on it so i can get better positioned while fishing. Looking forward to some fishing trips now!

R/D


----------



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

My bud rides one. He loves it.


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

That's awesome. I have enjoyed mine and have not been dissatisfied yet. Once I get it rigged up I will post some pics. 

R/D


----------

